# Lot of eyes in Lorain



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Fished late afternoon out of lorain today. We only kept 4 but 2 were 27 incheres. talked to couple people on way out that hammered em in am in 50ft water due north of harbor. The graph out there is just loaded with fish and bait. Plenty of 15 inch eyes out there. Amazed for all the boats out there there’s no reports? Our program was all dipseys but. sounded like Crome bandits with 2 oz weights on boards was way to go


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We fished there this evening I started to shallow then moved to west of the north side of the dump and the screen was way better. Flicker minnows 50 2ounce the ln 100 did the best and shallow bandits off 3 dipsy at 90. Pulled 8 really nice fish in the last hour amd headed in right after sunset 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

jmyers8 said:


> We fished there this evening I started to shallow then moved to west of the north side of the dump and the screen was way better. Flicker minnows 50 2ounce the ln 100 did the best and shallow bandits off 3 dipsy at 90. Pulled 8 really nice fish in the last hour amd headed in right after sunset
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What depth is the water out there?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

We were in 51 ft. Great marks 48 to 51ft


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We were In the same range fish were from 25ft down to the bottom we did take a few up high around the 20 ft mark 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

slashbait said:


> We were in 51 ft. Great marks 48 to 51ft


Thanks for the info. Been fishing Cleveland last three days and did well, but tired of the 16-20 mile runs


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jmyers8 said:


> We fished there this evening I started to shallow then moved to west of the north side of the dump and the screen was way better. Flicker minnows 50 2ounce the ln 100 did the best and shallow bandits off 3 dipsy at 90. Pulled 8 really nice fish in the last hour amd headed in right after sunset
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Check your PM's


----------



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reports guys. I switched plans from perch fishing to walleye. Was able to get our 2 limits by noon. Gotta love those big walleye. I am glad to see they are headed back west


----------



## Walleyebro (Oct 1, 2020)

Headed out of Lorain this morning> Beautiful day. Didnt get them all but nice fish. Lost a real nice one at the boat. 50 ft of water running bandits.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing todays info, I did good solo yesterday north of Beaver. Six of the nicest fish since spring, Bandit's & boards.


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

We fished HARD Saturday! Ran 10 rods, threw everything at them. All kinds of depths. Only managed to boat 12 in almost 6 hours of fishing 
Chatter on radio was that of the bite being WAY tougher than friday,...go figure. Lol!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The_Roofing_Guy said:


> We fished HARD Saturday! Ran 10 rods, threw everything at them. All kinds of depths. Only managed to boat 12 in almost 6 hours of fishing
> Chatter on radio was that of the bite being WAY tougher than friday,...go figure. Lol!


We ran 8 rods also Saturday with same results, 12. Drove over stacked marks for hours. Dipsey/spoons and bandits/deep storms split the catch. I personally dropped a slippery 24"er out the stern on a fumble to make the trip memorable! Beautiful day on the lake. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

It


ohiojmj said:


> We ran 8 rods also Saturday with same results, 12. Drove over stacked marks for hours. Dipsey/spoons and bandits/deep storms split the catch. I personally dropped a slippery 24"er out the stern on a fumble to make the trip memorable! Beautiful day on the lake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Was almost unbelievable how many fish we trolled by! The screen was lit up damn near the whole time. We had a couple come unbuttoned inches from the net as well! Lol! Wasn't funny at the time, but what can you do....


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> We ran 8 rods also Saturday with same results, 12. Drove over stacked marks for hours. Dipsey/spoons and bandits/deep storms split the catch. I personally dropped a slippery 24"er out the stern on a fumble to make the trip memorable! Beautiful day on the lake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Had a great time out there fishing with you and seaturd. Those bigger fish can be some slippery suckers!!!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

A bit tough for us too. Stayed away from pack inside. Started off Vermilion 31/20 line. Screen was fishy one second and blank the other. Picked up two and made a move to 33 line. Trolled to 34/17 w a SW wind. Again screen had fish, then nothing. Finished with 13 and a handful of throwbacks. Deep Bandit Gender Reveal 125 back unassisted was practically the only lure working. Time is winding down….. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

We ran the same area with 12 rods pulling bandits assisted and unassisted, spoons and jointed baits off riggers. Screen was just as you said full of fish all day. We kept switching colors and adjusting depth. Finished with 21 with 8 throwbacks (3 or 4 were 15" but when you are catching 4-6# fish those are awful small). We could have limited if I wouldn't have kept having fish come unbuttoned at the boat.


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

BigDave said:


> We ran the same area with 12 rods pulling bandits assisted and unassisted, spoons and jointed baits off riggers. Screen was just as you said full of fish all day. We kept switching colors and adjusting depth. Finished with 21 with 8 throwbacks (3 or 4 were 15" but when you are catching 4-6# fish those are awful small). We could have limited if I wouldn't have kept having fish come unbuttoned at the boat.


It wasn't until late in the game we tried the unassisted bandits took a few fish right away. Makes me wonder if we would have keyed in on that program way earlier 🤔 
Oh, well...a day late a dollar short! Lol!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The_Roofing_Guy said:


> It wasn't until late in the game we tried the unassisted bandits took a few fish right away. Makes me wonder if we would have keyed in on that program way earlier 🤔
> Oh, well...a day late a dollar short! Lol!


That's what keeps us going back!!! That's fishing....


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

The_Roofing_Guy said:


> It wasn't until late in the game we tried the unassisted bandits took a few fish right away. Makes me wonder if we would have keyed in on that program way earlier 🤔
> Oh, well...a day late a dollar short! Lol!


As a charter captain once told me…”That’s why they call it fishing not catching!” Although we’d all rather be on a “catching” trip! 😂


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

Went out straight north of Lorain to 50 fow. Big dipsies, #3 setting, 110' back, Scorpion spoons did it all. Nice fish.


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

JCsHOOK said:


> Went out straight north of Lorain to 50 fow. Big dipsies, #3 setting, 110' back, Scorpion spoons did it all. Nice fish.


Had to take the hewscraft up to erie marine for engine service and hit the lake directly after. Once we hit some fish we backtracked over them a few short passes and it was lights out. Over 25 fish in 3&1/2 hours. Just a few miles from ramp. 
Dipseys with spoons 
Setting one 60 back
Two 75
Three 90
Bandits unassisted 65/80/120

FELT GOOD TO GET EM!!!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

3 Fish Ohio's out of Lorain yesterday: 16" white bass, 28.5" walleye, 31.5" channel cat.
Biggest cat I've ever caught. 14 walleyes over 18".
Great day. spoons ruled.


----------



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

G


ErieBoy75 said:


> 3 Fish Ohio's out of Lorain yesterday: 16" white bass, 28.5" walleye, 31.5" channel cat.
> Biggest cat I've ever caught. 14 walleyes over 18".
> Great day. spoons ruled.





ErieBoy75 said:


> 3 Fish Ohio's out of Lorain yesterday: 16" white bass, 28.5" walleye, 31.5" channel cat.
> Biggest cat I've ever caught. 14 walleyes over 18".
> Great day. spoons ruled.


How deep of water did you fish?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

50-53'


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

anyone got a report on how the water clarity is out around the harbor with all these storms lately?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We just got back in. Water was pretty decent 2 to 4 ft waves tho we did 1 troll with the waves and got 3 still had good Mark's but we started around the 28 29 line and just went back toward shore.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

is it clean inside the harbor? Want to head up this weekend but don't want to get out in the big stuff.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Beaver marina was pretty muddy didnt go inside lorain harbor so csnt give you an accurate answer but the winds this weekend look decent so should clear up some if they are 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a very old report


----------

